

Three major U.S. data providers attacked  - MarlonPro
http://news.yahoo.com/data-brokers-d-b-lexisnexis-altegrity-report-cyber-020617370--sector.html

======
tedivm
The original Kreb's blog post is far more interesting and detailed-

[http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/09/data-broker-giants-
hacked...](http://krebsonsecurity.com/2013/09/data-broker-giants-hacked-by-id-
theft-service/)

